# IEC Vancouver



## Kopitewarrior (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm planning to move to Vancouver on a one year IEC visa around January 2014, and I'm just looking for some general advice! 

Firstly, I've been reading around that the job situation in Vancouver is bad, and that the cost of living is outrageous, is this true? Do Working Holidaymakers such as myself struggle to get by? I'd be willing to do most jobs (retail/fast food/hospitality etc), are there enough jobs about? Also, where would be a good place to live, I heard that renting is expensive, and that landlords need proof of income before they take people on?

Basically, I'd jeust like some general help on how to survive in Vancouver, it looks amazing, but I've heard so much negative press about it I'm seriously doubting going over!

Cheers guys


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Loads of work here in Vancouver. Don't listen to that nonsense about no work. I had 3 jobs when I arrived. I was prepared to work any job. I saved 15k in my first year on minimum wages. I'm currently on my second holiday visa, been nominated on the BC PNP program and currently waiting for my PR. Just believe in yourself, take the plunge and you'll never look back. It's expensive but as you step up the pay scale life becomes easer. Work hard play hard. YNWA.


----------



## Kopitewarrior (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for your response! Do you have any recommendations on where to live? Is it possible to get by on minimum wage whilst having a bit of fun?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Look on craigslist Vancouver BC. Loads of rooms for rent l. I pay $300 a month but my room is only 15" by 9" wide. You can house share and pay $300- $600. 1 bedroom apartments from $750- $1000 once your working. I worked 7 days a week in my first year. Often two 8 hour shifts in the same day. It was brutal, no fun at all. I wanted the dream so bad I stopped at nothing. I make awesome money now so it paid off in the end. There's loads and loads of fun to be had. A 2 zone bus pass will get you around the city for 30 days. ($110)


----------



## LeSquirrel (Nov 28, 2012)

Geggs1 said:


> Loads of work here in Vancouver. Don't listen to that nonsense about no work. I had 3 jobs when I arrived. I was prepared to work any job. I saved 15k in my first year on minimum wages. I'm currently on my second holiday visa, been nominated on the BC PNP program and currently waiting for my PR. Just believe in yourself, take the plunge and you'll never look back. It's expensive but as you step up the pay scale life becomes easer. Work hard play hard. YNWA.


That's good to hear. My girlfriend and I are moving out in March 2013 and we had also seem a few people talking negatively about the job situation.

We are also both prepared to work any job, in fact after nearly 6 years in a 'career focused job', I'm very much looking forward to doing something else


----------



## Kopitewarrior (Nov 25, 2012)

Geggs1 said:


> Look on craigslist Vancouver BC. Loads of rooms for rent l. I pay $300 a month but my room is only 15" by 9" wide. You can house share and pay $300- $600. 1 bedroom apartments from $750- $1000 once your working. I worked 7 days a week in my first year. Often two 8 hour shifts in the same day. It was brutal, no fun at all. I wanted the dream so bad I stopped at nothing. I make awesome money now so it paid off in the end. There's loads and loads of fun to be had. A 2 zone bus pass will get you around the city for 30 days. ($110)


Inspiring story! Do you think its possible to work like 5 days a week, on basically minimum wage and survive with a bit of fun inbetween?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kopitewarrior said:


> Inspiring story! Do you think its possible to work like 5 days a week, on basically minimum wage and survive with a bit of fun inbetween?


After tax you'd take home around $300-$350 a week, working 40 hours at $10.50 per hour. It would be tight but you can still have fun.


----------



## Kopitewarrior (Nov 25, 2012)

Geggs1 said:


> After tax you'd take home around $300-$350 a week, working 40 hours at $10.50 per hour. It would be tight but you can still have fun.


Thanks for your help, are most 'working holiday' type jobs minimum wage?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kopitewarrior said:


> Thanks for your help, are most 'working holiday' type jobs minimum wage?


I worked as a security guard when I arrived. $14 per hour. Cost $175 to do the course and get my licence. There's a wide rage of jobs paying $12 plus. All the figures I've given you, are totally worst case scenario.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Kopitewarrior said:


> Thanks for your help, are most 'working holiday' type jobs minimum wage?


It's not Vancouver, but I am in Montreal and got 3 job offers within a week. I work in a specialist IT field though and so it won't be the case for everyone.... but the wages are comparable to UK if you have some skills, prices are more expensive for things, at least it is in Montreal.

Other than that, even if you are on minimum wage, there is going to be two of you so costs can be split. Concentrate on coming here, having a good time and breaking even by the end of the year!


----------

